# Brody's Big Camping Adventure!



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

We left almost 3 weeks ago for a trip to several of the National Parks in Utah. We are camping in our truck camper, which is Brody's favorite little home-away-from-home. Here he is checkin out the campground, waiting to bark at any dog passing by:









Here's daddy's boy:









and momma' boy:









We spent 2 weeks at Capital Reef National Park -this was the view from our window:









More to follow. . .


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

We took a 4-wheel drive through the part of the Park called Cathedral Valley:


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Next we spent several days at Kodachrome Basin State Park. This was the rock formation directly over our campsite (I kid you not!):









Taking daddy for an early morning jog:









On a nature walk:









Next edition: Zion National Park!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry and I would like to be adopted into your family so we too can go on these adventures.
Thanks for posting such nice pics!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Your trip sure looks like a lot fun! I enjoyed the pictures. Brody is a cutie.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a great trip for you to have taken. Gorgeous scenery. Brody is a handsome little guy. It looks like you all had a wonderful vacation.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful scenery. I envy your trip. We just love camping with our girls and are chomping at the bit to go before it gets too hot. 
Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That looks like a beautiful, fun trip.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh what a fun way to travel with a Hav. Beautiful photos of a great sounding adventure! Brody is adorable . . .


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I want to go camping after seeing those pictures


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a great trip! It looks like you had a wonderful time and your photos are beautiful. Got more????


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like you were all having a great time!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think I've stood in some of those places. The sky brings back memories. I'm sure you are having a ball and thanks for sharing the pictures with us!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, looks like a great trip!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Brody seems to hav had a great time!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*doggy travel*

now that is what I call a lucky dog!

where can you go with a dog in a national park? Can they go on any paved walkway...just not unpaved trails?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, great pictures! I can be packed in 10 minutes flat!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great pics! looks like an awesome vacation and brody looks so well groomed and clean. this is so not the case when we go camping with posh. meanwhile, we stay in a tent !


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow what an amazing trip and including your Neezer.

I have to agree with Amy- how often did he get a bath on that trip?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great pics. Looks like everyone was having fun, and the scenery was incredible. Brody is so handsome.
Gina


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Wonderful pictures. Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wonderful travel photos! Brody is a real trooper!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful scenery! Brody looks like he is a happy camper!

Kathie


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Back in internet land. . .*

Love all your comments - wish every one of you with all our happy Havs could have joined us. I'll soon post the pics of Zion and Snow Canyon, our most recent week of adventures.
How did Brody stay so clean? HAH!!!! He was the dirtiest, dustiest, filthiest dog you have ever seen - again and again! I bathed him in the camper at Capital Reef, which lasted about a day in the red dirt and used up all our water. . . then snuck him in the shower at Kodachrome Basin State Park. I boarded him for a day at the Doggie Dude Ranch outside Zion NP ( highly recommend for loving care) and they bathed him that day. I snuck him into the shower again yesterday at Snow Canyon State Park - a real challenge since the showers are designed with a chain that you have to pull to keep the water running - try to imagine a wet, naked woman holding a squirming 17 lb dog under one arm while reaching up with the other hand to pull a chain for water - however, he is CLEAN! Plus, it's been very hot (90 - 100) so getting him wet and allowing the air dry has kept him comfortable. While at Snow Canyon we attended the Zion Flute Festival - great music, lots of gorgeous wooden flute artists selling their wares. Brody got to go and play in the park with me, and got his picture taken by the official photographer as the most beautiful dog at the festival! Awwwww. . .I'll resize and post some more shots soon. . .love you all!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Zion National Park*

Beautiful Canyons of Zion!









Mom, I'm tooo tired for a hike!









but the view from the camper is great!









And I sure like being carried!









Wish all our favorite friends could be with us!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What pretty scenery, and I love the view of Brody's coat as he's sleeping!


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures!
Looks like the three of you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We spent 2 weeks touring those parks last July and your pics brought back some great memories. It looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Your story about the shower made me laugh. Great pictures again. I too love the one of Brody lying on the floor of the RV. His coat looks great, love his coloring. What color is he?


----------

